# Ear Infection?



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

flush it out. Seriously stops 90% of the gunky maybe it's infected ears i see come through my door. 

And then if it comes back after that i'd do a trip to the vet


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm with NeVar flush it and if it comes back don't fool around with it go to the your vet.
I went thru this with Luke and it took a 2 year and 3 vets to finally get the right diagnoses make sure they do a culture so they know exactly what kind of infection it is. We went thur about 5 different antibiotic and numerous flush before we got and oral antibiotic that clear them up 5 month infection free now that's a record "knock on wood" for us.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

In my experience, ear infections usually smell really bad, very strong. So if it doesn't smell like that, maybe it's just gunk or "wax", but if left unattended it might get infected.

*neVar*, how do you flush it out?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I keep a 16 oz bottle of TrizEDTA on hand at both home and the cabin. My Ellie went through a very serious chronic battle of ear infections that lasted for 6 months. What a nightmare. I can flush ears in my sleep! It was quite a journey getting her back to health, not just her ears but her whole body after all the big time drugs she had been on.
YES, you must know that you are doing a proper ear flush in order to really be doing any good. I hold the ear flap up, so the ear is like a cup, squirt LOTS into the canal, put the bottle down and continue to hold the ear flap up while you massage the liquid deep in the ear. You can hear it squish around. Gently but firmly massage for a bout 20 seconds or so. I do this on a rug near the door, so can open it up and scoot Ellie out so she can shake the liquid out. Its good for them to be able to do this! Then I bring her back in and gently soak up as much liquid as possible and wipe out the ear of any debris. I don't use cotton balls, dogs can be allergic to them, I use the soft gauze pads. They are gentle on the skin.
Of course a vet visit may be in store if you need the correct antibiotics. For those of you who haven't had to deal with an ear infection before and now need to deal with one, have your vet show you how to properly flush the canal, it can keep a ear healthy, or can bring one back to health.
I love theTrizEDTA to care for my dogs ears. When Ellie was in bad shape, her ears were like swollen raw hamburger and it killed me to have to treat her both morning and night with all the stuff I had to do. Washing her ears was so painful. My vet switched her to this, and it wasn't painful for her.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That sounds about like what I do with the Epi-Otic. I just looked at her ear again and it is looking almost normal now. Hopefully it just needed a deep cleanin'!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh, yeah! Thanks, spoowhisperer! Like Millie said, that's what I do with Epi-otic as well. 

I was thinking flushing had to be done with water or something else, glad to hear it's ok like this!

I'm also glad that Millie's ear is fine after cleaning it! Hope she has a wonderful birthday!! How old is she going to be?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Her ear still is a little pink though, hopefully that goes away. If not, I'll go to the vet to be safe.

She will be 1 year old tomorrow!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

It might be pink because of the cleaning? I hope everything is ok with her!

Awww, she's so young! Sending lots of pre-birthday hugs!:love2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Millie! Hope your mum has made you a cake, and has some really good games sorted for your party!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday, Millie!!!!

Lots of good wishes, hugs and doggie kisses! :love2:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Aww, thanks! 

We got 3 inches of fresh snow today, so she had a blast playing in the snow this morning!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I took her to the vet today because her ear seemed to still be bothering her. It turns out she has an ear infection in BOTH ears! Poor thing! We got some ointment and antibiotics to help her get better.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww, poor Millie! I hope she gets better soon. Hugs for you both!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Video n how to ear flush this is how i do all my grooming dogs. Have one yorkie client who after his last groomer groomed him had gone straight to the vet vet was sure she didn't clean them (Im' sure she did- they just get THAT GROSS) flushed him out now 2 times monthly and they are SO nice when he comes back in! Vet has been impressed. no other changes (food etc) he just needed to get them CLEAN! 
I don't have a recirc so i just wipe some shampoo around the ear on the inside i use my shampoo that's already diluted ready for the bath.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Poor MIllie I know what your going thru ear infections are no fun,hope she feels better soon.

*NaVar* -Do you dry the ears out after your flush?


----------

